# Including a Lord Commissar in Mech IG?



## Tobacco (Sep 24, 2011)

Can it be done effectively? What are your ideas? I would like to include one for fluffy reasons, but I can't come up with a good setup yet. Here is something I have been thinking of, but it looks like too many points for what it is supposed to be doing:

Company Command Squad
Company Commander | Plasma Pistol, Power Fist
1 Veteran | Laspistol, CCW, Regimental Standard
1 Veteran | Laspistol, CCW, Medi-pack
2 Veterans | Meltagun
2 Bodyguards | Laspistol, CCW
+ Lord Commissar | Bolt Pistol, Power Weapon
> Chimera

I was thinking about having the meltaguns be flamers, but then I decided that the squad may also be getting in range of enemy vehicles if they are moving in close, or, if they have to assault a squad of MEQ/TEQ, the meltaguns would probably be more useful.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice idea but by experiences with the LC are that he's only of benefit to Ogryns, Blobbed Infantry Squads and HWS's...and it mainly comes down to his Leadership qualities (and Camo Cloaks to a lesser extent).

He is a cheaper HQ choice than a kitted out CCS but far less versatile, mainly because he can't issue Orders.

Plus as you say, that's a lot of points that I feel are best spent elsewhere. Mind you, I woudn't take the Medic, Standard or PF anyway....single PF's do squat, Standard is more for Platoons, and Medic isn't worth 30 pts period.


----------

